
BitcoinCTF – Security Wargame with Bitcoin Prize - sniffles
https://bitcoinctf.com
======
gaspoweredcat
Thank you, ive been bored as hell all day!

~~~
sniffles
You're very welcome. I'd suggest jumping on the IRC channel to meet some
fellow players (#bitcoinctf on freenode).

